# My beautiful Jake



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He is 6 months now but these were taken about a month ago.




























He is still very well behaved and fab to have in my life.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

he is so hansome hun bet he makes you sooo happy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He really does, he isnt any trouble at all, has only ever chewed a couple of things in the 2 months we've had him. Never been caught short with toilet. He has slight seperation anxiety but is getting over this but it was to be expected as he came from another family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW!!!! He is so handsome and absolutely gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub:


I am sooo jealous!!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow - he is such a stunner !


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

What a handsome chap!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He looks great


----------



## lkm (Apr 27, 2011)

He sure is beautiful, you certainly got that right =)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, he is a treat!


----------

